# UFC 61: Bitter Rivals



## MJS (Jun 26, 2006)

This next UFC is right around the corner!! Here is the line up of fighters. Looks like this is going to be another on the edge of your seat event! Thoughts/predictions??

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=195

Tim Sylvia Vs. Andrei Arlovski 

Tito Ortiz Vs. Ken Shamrock 

Dan Christison Vs. Frank Mir 

Josh Burkman Vs. Josh Neer 

Yves Edwards Vs. Joe Stevenson 

Hermes Franca Vs. Roger Huerta 

Drew Fickett Vs. Kurt Pellegrino 

Jeff Monson Vs. Anthony Perosh 

Gilbert Aldana Vs. Cheick Kongo


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 26, 2006)

Truthfully, my patience on the Tito vs Ken thing is running thin...  yes, fine, they hate each other, we get it already...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 26, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Truthfully, my patience on the Tito vs Ken thing is running thin...  yes, fine, they hate each other, we get it already...



Part of the reason I stopped watching TUF3.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 26, 2006)

The promos will be the best part of that fight. Ken gassed out against Fujita and quit not that long ago. It's going to be a one sided beat down again, only worse than last time.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2006)

I pick

Andrei Arlovski, Tito Ortiz. Frank Mir ( if he is top of his game)


----------



## MJS (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going with Arlovski, Ortiz, Mir, Edwards and Monson.  Don't know enough about the others to comment.

Mike


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok..  my apologies for gloating on this one in advance but I'm busting at the seams over here..

I am planning on attending the Martial Arts "Super Show" in Vegas July 6th thru the 8th with my Instructor.  I was informed by him last week that he managed to secure tickets for us to the UFC 61 fight!  I'll be seeing the match live!  Woot!  I am bringing along a Camera and will snap as many pics as I can and will post them here to MT when I return.

Oh and Yea, Tito is going to murderate Shamrock...  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Lisa (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Ok..  my apologies for gloating on this one in advance but I'm busting at the seams over here..
> 
> I am planning on attending the Martial Arts "Super Show" in Vegas July 6th thru the 8th with my Instructor.  I was informed by him last week that he managed to secure tickets for us to the UFC 61 fight!  I'll be seeing the match live!  Woot!  I am bringing along a Camera and will snap as many pics as I can and will post them here to MT when I return.
> 
> ...




Hey Phadus00...... *I am green with jealousy!!

*I watched the entire TUF3 season recap on Saturday, I agree wholeheartedly that the rival between Tito and Shamrock was nauseating at best.  Yeah, you hate eachother, yeah you are going to beat the crap out of each other, so what.  Lets watch the up and comers, you guys can prove your dislike for each other in your match.  

btw, Tito is going to win


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Phadus00...... *I am green with jealousy!!*
> 
> I watched the entire TUF3 season recap on Saturday, I agree wholeheartedly that the rival between Tito and Shamrock was nauseating at best. Yeah, you hate eachother, yeah you are going to beat the crap out of each other, so what. Lets watch the up and comers, you guys can prove your dislike for each other in your match.
> 
> btw, Tito is going to win


 
I thought Tito did a great job of trying to put that rivalry aside during the show and it was Shamrock that kept stirring the pot.  I do honestly think though that there is genuine antomosity between the two.  When you see the look in Tito's eyes when they are on-stage together it is pretty sincere loathing.  I also thought is was quite the slap in the face when Dana White saif that Tito had clearly won the Coaching Competition and that Ken had expected to simply "show up" and be inspiring.

Anyway Lisa, I be sure to take lots of pics to share with everyone including a "Wish you Were Here" snap especially for you!  *smile*

Rob


----------



## Lisa (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> I thought Tito did a great job of trying to put that rivalry aside during the show and it was Shamrock that kept stirring the pot.  I do honestly think though that there is genuine antomosity between the two.  When you see the look in Tito's eyes when they are on-stage together it is pretty sincere loathing.  I also thought is was quite the slap in the face when Dana White saif that Tito had clearly won the Coaching Competition and that Ken had expected to simply "show up" and be inspiring.
> 
> Anyway Lisa, I be sure to take lots of pics to share with everyone including a "Wish you Were Here" snap especially for you!  *smile*
> 
> Rob



You bring up a good point about Tito.  In one episode right after I think the final "I am going to get you" scene that was started, I do believe by Shamrock, you see Tito expressing how the show is suppose to be about "the kids" not about the bitter rivalry between them.  As much as I think Tito is a loud mouth, he definitely won points with me there.  I often thought that Shamrock looked silly cause Tito would push his buttons and he would fall for it every time.

The fight should be interesting and I can't wait to see it. 

as for the "wish you were here" pic....


----------



## rutherford (Jun 26, 2006)

C'mon Joe Stevenson!!  Kick his ***!

Other picks are Arlovski, Ortiz, Mir, Neer, Fickett


----------



## James Clifton (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think it will go more than 2  rounds & I pick Ken.Tito keeps saying look what I did last time!!Ken's knee was messed up,so this time will be interesting.I watched all the crap on the show & one thing registered,Ken really wants this one,Ortiz was just cocky.Look at it this way,KEN "HAS"TO WIN!He has no choice,lose & it's OVER,win & he can play for one or two more times.Crap,what do I know,I picked Brazil over France & England over Portugal! LOL! 
Jim


----------



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

only fight im even relativly interested in is the arlovsky fight because I despise tim Silvia and he quite got lucky in their last enounter


----------

